# Police: Woman accused of killing newborn ate brain



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 27, 2009)

SAN ANTONIO - San Antonio police say a woman accused of beheading her 3 1/2-week-old infant son used a knife and two swords in the attack and ate some of the child's body parts.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 28, 2009)

Unbelievably sickening. It is beyond my comprehension how people can do such heinous things.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jul 28, 2009)

Pretty ****ed up.  Did you know however, that apes such as the chimpanzee often hunt the babies of smaller apes.  They then sit up on some tree and begin to eat the poor helpless thing.  The weirdest thing is the order in which they eat the ape, that is they start with the arms and legs before moving to the head.  Quite a nasty habit for the chimp otherwise well known for intelligence and amicable nature.
Sometimes in africa, if a human mother leaves her baby unattended, chimps strike and steal the child, with much commotion, they sometimes give the child back usually with some nasty bites and injuries-like missing arms and headbites.  

It must be some kind of primal drive. Also, it is common thing, sortof a lilith complex that new moms sometimes snap and do very very disturbing things like drowning even their own babies, killing them just to be freed from the burden or even some deepseeded hatred and psychological issues.  I mean, there is hardly an animal that will do that to its own young.  The male tiger is known to kill cubs for the sake of creating further chances to mate again. But then there is the female tiger that vehemently fights him off and takes many measures to avoid contact alltogether.  


j


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 28, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> Unbelievably sickening. It is beyond my comprehension how people can do such heinous things.


Very true, Pam but the person in question is disturbed and definitely needed help as evidenced here : 



> But he says Sanchez ate part of the newborn's brain and bit off three of his toes *before stabbing herself twice*.


If she did nothing to herself and was satisfied with what she had done then yeah sicko and needs to be locked away... here she seemed to have phased out of the realm of reality and done her horrible act and then stabbed herself... to me that speaks of guilt wandering around upstairs in her mind somewhere lost in that fog. 

Horrifying and terrible and unbelievably sad... and very tragic... hope she gets the help she needs.


http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=11559 By the way kaizasosei, all due respect given here (not intending to start a fight or anything and if it warrants discussion then lets make another thread about it)... Humans are NOT chimpanzees or any other type of great ape no matter how closely they resemble us or we resemble them... same goes for genetics. 
We have the one thing that separates us from them... the capacity of reasoning and the capacity of feeling compassion overriding the internal need to enact violence upon another individual.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes. I see your point. Never meant to say humans and chimps be the same. It do think it is a fairly debatable topic however. 
 One has to take into account that we are not seeing an animals full potential.. in a couple of million years, in another realm, perhaps chimps may evolve to the intellectual level of humans.  As humans evolved, it stands to reason that they changed by picking up new skills but also by losing touch with certain other aspects of life.  As far as reason goes, hands down the human wins, but we are often not correct in speculating about the inner life of animals.  Animals do have feeling, they have instincts as well as freewill, albeit limited by their intellectual capacity.  But actually, humans are exactly the same as animals just a little better at certain things.  Therefore the power of the mankind lies in his collective achievements and ability to pass knowledge on down the generations, to build up the machine of humanity.

Could you teach a chimp how to read and write, count and philosophize?  I am certain, you could.  Problem is, it might take a few thousand years, if you work nights too.  Another thing is, chimps are happy being chimps and doing chimp things, human things are too much for chimps and they can't deal.   

Actually, you could probably even teach a fish or a lobster how to read shakespeare or discuss plato- in a couple of millenia.  All beings are of the same mind, and in some instances, animals are less prone to losing touch with their ...'inner friend' ... 

one thing is for sure, there is hardly a animal, dumb as they may seem, that will commit such horrid crimes as man does- even to his own children!



j


----------



## KELLYG (Jul 28, 2009)

I think that this lady needs to meet the cops that like to taze offenders in the anus.  That is just my opinion.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 28, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> Unbelievably sickening. It is beyond my comprehension how people can do such heinous things.



As Caver points out, she is almost certainly mentally ill.  Probably psychopathic.  It does little good to decide that she is "heinous" when her brain can't distinguish fantasy from reality.  Hopefully she will be confined to a hospital where she can't hurt anyone, and receive the help she needs.  I'm guessing she will never leave that hospital.



MA-Caver said:


> By the way kaizasosei, all due respect given here (not intending to start a fight or anything and if it warrants discussion then lets make another thread about it)... Humans are NOT chimpanzees or any other type of great ape no matter how closely they resemble us or we resemble them... same goes for genetics.



Of course we are.  We are in the same order, Primata, and the same family, Hominidae, as the chimps.  We share anywhere from 95 to 99% genetic identity.  We are apes, we are animals.  You can add more meaning and significance to us than that, like a soul, but biologically that is what we are.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Empty Hands said:


> *As Caver points out, she is almost certainly mentally ill. Probably psychopathic. It does little good to decide that she is "heinous" when her brain can't distinguish fantasy from reality. Hopefully she will be confined to a hospital where she can't hurt anyone, and receive the help she needs. I'm guessing she will never leave that hospital.*
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we are. We are in the same order, Primata, and the same family, Hominidae, as the chimps. We share anywhere from 95 to 99% genetic identity. We are apes, we are animals. You can add more meaning and significance to us than that, like a soul, but biologically that is what we are.


 

Absolutely, the act is sufficiently aberrant that it indicates this woman is literally not in her right mind. Whether or not she had previous problems, I'd certainly be thinking that perhaps post natal/puerperal psychosis could well be to blame and there but for the grace of G-d goes any mother.
http://www.pregnancy-bliss.co.uk/puerperalpsychosis.html

Can you imagine the sheer horror of coming out of an illness like that to find out what you've done?


----------

